
World's First Human Head Transplant All Set in December - marjans
http://www.sciencetimes.com/articles/11181/20170328/worlds-first-human-head-transplant-all-set-in-december-man-from-russia-volunteered.htm
======
Safety1stClyde
April 1 is four days away, please get the date right.

